# Zillertal four-wheel passenger cars



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mornin', All. In my quest to get a set of all the passenger cars running on the Welshpool & Llanfair Light Railway, I'm now looking to find Zillertal-type four-wheelers that are more accurate than the LGB versions that I've seen so far. They all seem to be rather too short to my eye. Maybe I'm wrong.

Although poor, I'm prepared, nay, braced, to pay what is needed, whether RTR or in kit-form.

TIA

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoratio Fund


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

The Lasergang brought two kits that could be of interest for you.

GB043 8 window Zillertalbahn coach. I believe this could be the one you are looking for; it's 4 wheel but longer than the LGB models










Here's a link to the instruction manual (with lots of pictures of it): GB043-Bauanleitung.pdf[/b]
I believe the kit is about 55 euro. But be aware; it is only the couch/house. You have to build the undercarriage yourself or buy a separate kit for the undercarriage. 

The other one is the Zillertallbahn Buffet car










And the link to the a building manual: Haubendachwaggon_Bauanleitung.pdf[/b]
And see: Haubendachwagen[/b]
Also this kit is only the coach/house.

On walliwinsen gartenbahn[/b] you can find information where to buy the kits (although I have to admit it's not very clear where you can buy them as some site are still under construction...)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Can't get the links to work although I use the link buttons / option in the "Add Reply" mode... 
But you can copy and paste the URL's in the address bar. 

BTW I was wrong about the undercarriage; the kits do include those. The only thing you have to buy are LGB wheelholders (are these called trucks also when they have only 1 axle?) and wheels. 
You need to buy some parts separately, like couplers, buffers and other small detail stuff..


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 15 Feb 2011 10:43 AM 
Can't get the links to work although I use the link buttons / option in the "Add Reply" mode... {snip..}[/i] Paul

Don't use the "Title:" field on the dialog, just type the text you want to display for the link (note make the text different fron the actual URL) and one word past, then backup and select just the text for the link, click the "Insert Hyperlink" button and paste the link address into the "URL:" field, lastly click the "OK" button.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you, Sir!! The standard coach is exactly what I was looking for! The Welshpool has a few of them both wooden sided and steel-sheathed. they don't have a buffet car, but it DOES look VERY nice! 

Thanks again. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

